# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] FLATRON E2260 ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΡΟΖ

## johnpap1970

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη γίνεται ρόζ μετά από λίγο σβήνει και όταν την βγάλω απο την πρίζα και την ξαναβάλω σε 1 λεπτό ειναι μια χαρά μετα απο λίγο πάλι τα ίδια από τί μπορεί να είναι ?

----------


## age80

Καποια απο τις CCFL λαμπες που φωτιζουν το panel ειναι ελαττωματικη

----------


## johnpap1970

ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απάντηση θα ψαξω αν είναι να βρω

----------

